# Howatt Hunter



## Lifer (Jul 24, 2002)

The first number in the serial number does offer some help, as it is the last number in the year in which the bow was produced. The problem is, the Hunter has been produced for several decades. As the number starts with a 2, chances are it was made in either '82 or '92.


----------



## archerynut02 (Jul 28, 2002)

-=[TSBR]=-is a spamer


----------

